# Bacon Lube, its vegetarian?!



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 16, 2011)

So I was reading something on http://baconlube.com and it says that it is vegetarian. BryanPaul loves this stuff, so buy him some for Chanukah. What do you guys think of this? I find it... Weird.


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 16, 2011)

it's a funny gimmick to make muhnee.......and i'm gonna hold you to yer word on that..... if you mail me bacon lube i'll do a thread on mixed drinks using it and include pictures...sloppy greasy drunken debaucherous eye-melting pictures


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 16, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> it's a funny gimmick to make muhnee.......and i'm gonna hold you to yer word on that..... if you mail me bacon lube i'll do a thread on mixed drinks using it and include pictures...sloppy greasy drunken debaucherous eye-melting pictures


You'll probably get it after New Years


----------

